# Solved: Wireless router dropping connection intermittently.



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok about ten days my internet began acting very strangely, every ten minutes or so anything hooked up to my wireless network would be disconected from the internet, then a minute or two later it would be back up and running. 

Configuration:
DSL connection goes from wall to a westell modem. From the modem it goes directly into my Belkin G plus MIMO wireless router via ethernet cord, then the internet goes from my router to my one wired computer. 

Westell modem: all lights are green. The ethernet light and the activity light blink every once in a while. But the DSL and Internet stay solid green. 

Belkin Router: Wireless light blinks 1-2 times a second, wired computer light blinks 1-2 times a second, Phone light occasionally blinks 3-4 plus a second, and the Internet light blinks constantly at a very high speed. It is the internet light that is bothering me.


It seems as though the problem is within the router or possibly the ethernet cords. Also, the router is still emmiting wireless signall even when it stops giving out internet signal. In other words during the time I get kicked off my devices can still "see" the router.

I have had this router for two to three years and eveything has always worked fine, I have checked all the settings and nothing has been changed. So it's not my wireless phones, or an unplugged cable, or my settings not matching my ISP's settings. 

There was a bigstorm that came through and basically killed our phone lines about 2 weeks ago, all you could hear over the line was static. I originally thought that may be the cause of my internet troubles, but they sent out a technician who fixxed the lines. While he was here he tested our DSL and said everything was working fine. When I called AT&T they told me that they believed the problem was on my end not theirs.

Do I just need to get a new router/ethernet cords?


EDIT: Also, the computer wired directly into the router also disconects from the internet at the same time other devices are disconnected, the wired computer still gets it's internet from the router however.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

When the wireless devices lose connection check the wired computer, does it lose connection as well?


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes it does, sorry I completly forgot to put that in. I have now editted that into the original post.

It does lose conection, but it also gets its internet connection through the router.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

have you tried a firmware update on your router?


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

The router settings have an option to search for a firmware option, when I use that option it says that there is no new firmware, but then again I have never upgraded its firmware.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

have you tried to see if their is an update for your wireless card


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know what that is. I have no experience with that.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

go into device manager and under network adapters and look for your wireless card right click properites and then click the driver tab and you should be able to update your driver if its needed. you will probably have to be logged into a admin acct. to do a driver update


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah I understand. But what are the odds that my laptop and ps3 and desktop all need an upgrade?


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

*Windows Vista*


Click *Start* Collapse this imageExpand this image









, and then click *Control Panel*.
Click *Network and Internet*, click *Network and Sharing Center*, and then click *Manage network connections*.
Right-click the network that you want to disable 802.1X authentication for, and then click *Properties*.
Click the *Security* tab, and then, in the *Security Type* list, click *No authentication (Open)*. Click *OK*.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The problem is most definitely not a driver issue since it affects both wired and wireless devices. Go to Belkin's website and see if they have a newer firmware for your router.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

try turning off the power to your router and stick a paper clip in the reset button and hold it down for 10 sec and then turn your power back onto your router and see if the factory reset works. we might have gone a little too far without trying that in the beginning


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

Should I try the firmware before the reset? So as to avoid the whole setting it up again. Also how can I tell which firmware version I'm running? I can't seem to find the tab..


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

You both need to make your own threads.


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

Well actually every situation is different, so you need to. Of course well just have to see what a moderator says.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

NEWPORT2, since you said that you have your own thread I deleted your posts from here, as they did not seem to be helping the OP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked with a computer connected directly to your modem to make sure this really is a router issue?

If it is the router then, as the above posters have indicated, you should upgrade the firmware (Belkin's status page, or one of them, will tell you the current version and you can check yourself for the latest version on Belkin's web site) if newer is available; then reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure.


----------



## Gerrigen (Dec 12, 2008)

I went and upgradd the firmware and now everything is working fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Great! Glad we could help you.


----------

